# Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Trailer und Fotos zur Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Trailer und Fotos zur Serie*

					Zur neuen Disney-Plus-Serie Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi wurden Trailer und Fotos veröffentlicht. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Trailer und Fotos zur Serie*


----------



## Dynamitarde (11. März 2022)

Also, Mandalorian und Boba haben mehr sehr gut gefallen. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Obi Wan Serie.


----------



## noghry (11. März 2022)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Also, Mandalorian und Boba haben mehr sehr gut gefallen. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Obi Wan Serie.


Mir haben sie auch sehr gut gefallen. Waren definitiv besser als die letzte Trilogie.


----------



## Ersy90 (11. März 2022)

Hab jetzt Mando bei der letzten Episode, Boba noch nicht geschaut. 
Bisher absolute Spitze, viel besser als die letzten Filme.
Die hatten gefühlt gar kein Starwars Feeling mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2022)

Mando war wirklich spitze, Boba fand ich aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr schwach daneben.


----------



## Grendizer (11. März 2022)

Mandalorian ist wirklich großartig und auch in Bobba konnte ich viel Gutes finden. Besonders gut gefällt mir die Einbeziehung von Charakteren aus allen Medien. 

Ich hoffe, dass bei Obi-Wan der Fokus mehr auf dem Charakter liegt und die Serie einen etwas anderen Stil hat, vielleicht ohne irgendwie an Mandalorian anzuknüpfen, die Zeit sollte hauptsächlich für Obi-Wan genutzt werden. Er versteckt sich ja nach Order66, also kann er nicht einfach wie ein Verrückter sich mit dem Lichtschwert durch die Geschichte säbeln. Auf jeden Fall denke ich, dass Ewan McGregor die nötige Leidenschaft hat, was mich hoffen lässt, wir kriegen was Solides.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

Ich freue mich Ewan Mc Gregor wieder als Obi-Wan zu sehen.
Schade das Liam Neeson als Qui-Gon Jinn schon in EP 1 gestorben ist.
Hätte gerne mehr von ihm gesehen und ihm hat´s wohl auch gefallen.



> *Liam Neeson:* „Ich mag den Film. Ich bin stolz auf ihn und ich bin stolz, ein Teil davor zu sein. […] Ich konnte ein Jedi sein. Ich konnte mit diesen wundervollen Lichtschwertern spielen. Es war wirklich großartig.“


Quelle: 20 Jahre später: Liam Neeson verrät, was er von "Star Wars: Episode 1" und Jar Jar Binks hält


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schade das Liam Neeson als Qui-Gon Jinn schon in EP 1 gestorben ist.
> Hätte gerne mehr von ihm gesehen und ihm hat´s wohl auch gefallen.


Vollste Zustimmung! Qui-Gon Jinn wurde wirklich viel zu früh verheizt, genau wie Darth Maul, nur das letzterer in den Animationsserien meiner Meinung nach gebührend viel Anerkennung, in der Charakterentwicklung, und eins der dramatischsten und emotionalsten Enden des Star Wars Universums bekam.

Edit: @RyzA deine verlinkte Quelle ist sehr interessant. Wusste gar nicht, dass Neesons Leben selber auch so dramatisch ist.
Davon abgesehen, Schade, dass Jar Jar Binks Darsteller so viel Hate abbekommen hat von den Fans. Ich finde, dass kein Schauspieler jemals persönlichen Hate aufgrund einer Rollen erfahren sollte. Das zeigt aber auch wie extremistisch, wahnsinnig und verblendet Fanboyismus sein kann.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, Schade, dass Jar Jar Binks Darsteller so viel Hate abbekommen hat von den Fans. Ich finde, dass kein Schauspieler jemals persönlichen Hate aufgrund einer Rollen erfahren sollte. Das zeigt aber auch wie extremistisch, wahnsinnig und verblendet Fanboyismus sein kann.


Ich finde das auch sehr schlimm.


----------



## trigger831 (11. März 2022)

Wurde bisher von Mando und Boba recht gut unterhalten. Obi-Wan sollte denen in nichts nachstehen. Da ich zur Zeit "The Clone Wars" nachhole, bin ich jetzt noch etwas heißer auf neuen content.


----------

